# a site with some good scenery ideas.



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

found this site while trolling around. they sell scenery stuff for the larger scales but have some great tips and photos that gave me some good ideas for my scenic track. i'm creating some spectator viewing berms right now. mj
http://www.slottrackscenics.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=29


----------

